
I Quit – Why are the majority of the engineering team leaving - pollett
https://medium.com/@giorgia1london/why-is-the-majority-of-the-engineering-team-leaving-ebf3955f8214
======
Buttons840
I doubt it's a mystery why people are leaving. Listen to them, they will tell
you.

------
irishgeoff543
I don't work there but hell. I quit too

